# Giant Centipede Care, Feeding, Supplies...and Warnings!



## findi (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi All,
The serious centipede enthusiast can look forward to a lifetime of interest and discovery.  Over 3,000 species (class Chilopoda) have been described so far, and we know little about most!  Biologists place Centipedes and the world’s 10,000+Millipedes in the same Super Order, Myriapoda, but any similarities end there.  The name “Giant Centipede” is applied to a variety of species.  Those most commonly seen in trade are the Amazonian Giant Centipede (Scolopendra gigantean) and the Vietnamese or Red-headed Centipede (S. subspinipes), but as many as 6 species have been recorded as being sold under the same name.
Centipede ownership requires consideration, and should only be undertaken by mature, cautious adults.  Bites from various species have caused fevers, dizziness, cardiac problems, breathing difficulties and fatalities.  Allergic reactions to their venom can occur – as evidenced by a Bronx Zoo co-worker of mine, who was hospitalized after being bitten by a species considered to be harmless.  Read the rest of this article here http://bit.ly/157a7st
 Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

My Bio, with photos of animals I’ve been lucky enough to work with: http://bitly.com/LC8Lbp

Best Regards, Frank Indiviglio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Frank, 

just making a few corrections here:

-The species name of the Amazonian giant you refer to is _gigantea_.  http://chilobase.bio.unipd.it/search/result_species.php?TaxId=789&post=1&

-The commonly sold Vietnamese centipede once referred to as S. subspinipes dehaani is now just Scolopendra dehaani, via the work of Christian Kronmuller: http://www.pfeil-verlag.de/04biol/pdf/spix35_1_03.pdf

-Fatalities thus far are far more likely to be attributed to secondary infections.  We're still holding out for a confirmed case of human death via centipede invenomation 

-For the most part, large Scolopendrids are tropical but we don't want to leave out our subtropical friends like Scolopendra heros or temperate beasties cingulata, et al.  

-It is wise to take care with heat and humidity.  Often, typical household temps are fine.  Humidity levels that one centipede thrives in will bring mycosis and early demise to another(arid dwelling heros variants being a good example).

-They will often molt on the substrate surface in captivity.

Out of curiosity, what was the species that hospitalized your Bronx Zoo co-worker?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 20, 2013)

I wish Scolopendra gigantea was commonly seen for sale, it's not in the US anyway.  I also see all over the internet that Scolopendra gigantea is generally the largest species but I'm very suspicious that Scolopendra galapagoensis could challenge that claim.  Sc galapagoensis was thought to be a form of gigantea up until 2000, was called Scolopenrdra gigantea weyrauchi.  It's that I think Scolopendra gigantea has the best marketing name lol.


----------



## findi (Sep 21, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> just making a few corrections here:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll look into all; Co-worker was bitten while working in central Brazil; wound up in a tiny hospital; no ID, but doc said he had seen many bites from what appeared to be the same species..various responses, but not serious, best,  Frank


----------

